# Waxstock 2012



## Shiny

Coversure Swindon have booked a trade stand at Waxstock and are pleased to be part of this great event for all us OCD'ers :thumb:

Unfortunately Syd can't make it as he will be away, but i'll be there flying the flag for Coversure.

Please pop by and say hello, but be gentle with me as it is my first ever Exhibition from the other side of the stand so to speak. 

Looking forward to meeting you all and hopefully drumming up a bit of business while i'm at it :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Nice one Lloyd


----------



## Shiny

Not long now! I think i've got together all i need.

I'll be there all day and, all being well, Dan from our Huntingdon office is going to help me man the stand in the afternoon (so i can sneak off and spend some money on products!). 

Cheers


----------



## Pugboi

Really wish I come over to see you guys !!


----------



## Shiny

Not to worry Pugboi. If there is something we can still help you with, please give us a call.

As i mentioned in the main Waxstock thread, I had a great day and was much busier than i thought i would be. Insurance isn't very glamorous and i didn't have any shiny waxes or products to sell, so i felt a bit like a thorn amongst the roses! lol! Was also great to catch up with some names and put faces to them after all these years.

We managed to beg borrow and steal and I was quite pleased with how the stand turned out. This was the first exhibition I have done so was a bit nervous at first, but everything was fine and had a fantastic time, although wished i was able to catch more of the actual show.










Thanks again to all those involved.


----------



## Shiny

A little update to our homepage and a thanks to all those involved in Waxstock -

www.valeters-insurance.co.uk


----------

